# **Vizsla Wants to Bite When Getting Nails Cut - Help!!



## prats4 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi,

My 3 yrd old Vizsla has all of a sudden become very resistant to getting his nails cut. Last time he bore his teeth at me. He is very even tempered guy that's why it surprised me. Any suggestions??

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Could be that your clippers are getting dull, especially if you use the guillotine style that crush rather than slice the nail when the blade is dull.

I prefer the scissor style but replace them every few years.

If you get new clippers (or replace the blade) take it real easy and just nip off small pieces the first few times. I used to have to distract my wirehaired pointer with little tiny pieces of cheese while clipping.

Canuck


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

get a muzzle and use it.

I use a dremel tool with a sanding drum on it its much less likely to hurt the dog and they get used to it pretty quick , no pinching, rarely cut the quick and get bleeding.

Way better than a clipper in my opinion


----------



## prats4 (Jan 10, 2008)

Canuck said:


> Could be that your clippers are getting dull, especially if you use the guillotine style that crush rather than slice the nail when the blade is dull.
> 
> I prefer the scissor style but replace them every few years.
> 
> ...


I don't use a guillotine style. I am just hesitant because he has never done this before, a muzzle may be a little extreme?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> I don't use a guillotine style. I am just hesitant because he has never done this before, a muzzle may be a little extreme?


not compared to a bite to your face.

at minimum cross tie the dog so it cant get its head down to its foot and bite you.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Bob

I have had a few dogs that bared their teeth and growled when I examined sore feet and the like. I have always asked the dog if they want to bite me then stick my hand in their mouth while I finish pulling a thorn or whatever. Never been bitten....lucky or crazy?

Canuck


----------



## fasenbuster (Jan 12, 2008)

My old Lab did this once, key word _Once. I cracked him across the bridge of his nose with the clippers. Understand I'm not rough on my dogs.
But never let your dog think it can get away with that. I started putting a towel over his feet when I would trim his nails so he could not see what I was doing. Over time he would cry out when I would click the clipers without even touching his feet. He just didn't like them. Pet him, talk to him and do you what you got to do as fast as you can. he will soon figure out it will be over soon._


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Nails of a good hunting dog do need clipping. If they are growing too long, you underexercise your dog. Tak it for a free run outside more often and everything will come to a norm. I have never ever clip nails of my dogs, but I take them hunting or running free every day. Clipping is necessary for toy breeds. A lot of people rather play computer games or stare in TV screen instead of taking their dogs outside.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Exactly what Bob said. I always have a muzzle in my grooming kit. I also use a combination of clippers and the rotary drum on a battery operated tool.


----------



## mamohr686 (Apr 21, 2003)

I also have a vizsla and know others that have the same problem. Vizslas are very mild tempered dogs are more likely to bite out of fear than to show dominance. Make it easy on yourself and the dog, by only clipping a few nails at a time and reward your dog for good behavior with a treat. Vizlas respond to praise much faster than a beating, which would cause more fearful behaviors. After a few positive nail clippings, your dog will roll over for a nail clipping just to get a treat. It's easier to keep nails down in the summer, but with a hairless dog in -10 degree weather and a some decent snow on the ground; their nails wont even touch the pavement and won't get worn down like in VA (sevendogs).


----------

